# عاوزه ارخص مصنع مستحضرات تجميل



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

عاوزه ارخص مصنع مستحضرات تجميل يشمل تصنيع حمامات الكريم والبلسم والكريمات بس عاوزه اعرف الخطوات المتبعه لاني سمعت ان ترخيصه امر صعبه جدا وكذلك ترخيص المنتجات نفسها وشكرا


----------



## علاوي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

تكدرين تشتغلين بالبيت


----------

